# MCITP - 2008 Server Admin, still okay to take?



## narutrix (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm not sure if this is the righ area for this, but here goes my question:
I'm planning to take MCITP for Server 2008, do you think it is still advisable
since based on the Microsoft site, they will stop this cetification by July 31, 2013 ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it looks like they are gradually changing to MCSE certificates instead
http://www.microsoft.com/learning/en/us/certification/mcse.aspx

you might be better going for that instead, however they only offer MCSE on server 2012 and if your company or intended work still uses & intends to keep using 2008, then I see no reason not to sit the MCITP exams

within teh next couple of years there will be no MCITP certifictes and only MCSE will exist. but compnaies will still look for candidates with either certification


----------



## narutrix (Feb 7, 2010)

but not all companies have migrated all the OS of their servers to Server 2008 right? 

Thanks for the link, I saw this in the MS Site:
Q. I earned the MCITP: Server Administrator certification by upgrading from a previous certification. Do I still need to take Exams 640, 642, and 646 to earn the MCSA: Windows Server 2008 certification?
A.
No. All individuals who earn the MCITP: Server Administrator certification are automatically granted the MCSA: Windows Server 2008 certification.

Q. Is the MCSA: Windows Server 2008 certification replacing the MCITP: Server Administrator certification?
A.
No. At this time, if you pass Exams 640, 642, and 646 you will earn both the MCSA: Windows Server 2008 certification and the MCITP: Server Administrator certification. After July 31, 2013, the MCITP: Server Administrator certification will be discontinued, but the MCSA: Windows Server 2008 certification will remain available.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There are still quite a few companies using server 2003

The important thing is to get A microsoft certification in the technology that you are working in or intend to work in.
Whether it is MCSE or MCITP doesn't really matter at this time
It might be different in teh future, but Microsoft seem to be a bit like the UK governmnet & keep changing the name of the educational certifictes issued although the end result is the same

This doesn't really belong in tech news I have have moved it to server section. If it starts to wander on to other qualification topics, we can find a more suitable place for it


----------



## narutrix (Feb 7, 2010)

^^ Thanks


----------

